# Laser grade for excavators?



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Does any one have experience with laser grade systems for excavators?

I am considering the purchase of some sort of system/attachment that will eliminate the need to:

A). have a man on the ground/in the trench checking grade with the laser on a story pole.

B). have me jumping in and out of the excavator checking grade because the man in the trench is too slow/stupid/in the portable toilet/etc.

I know of a couple of different products and they range from not too expensive to more than what my excavator cost me.

I won't need one that is capable of full site lay out. Just something that will be able to keep me on grade in a footing or a drainage trench.


Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

tgeb,

jmic has one, I think he duct tapes to the boom of his machine. I haven't used one yet.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have never used one, but I am not a fan of them. To be accurate, the stick and bucket need to be in the same position each time. Also, the target mounts on one side of the stick. Sometimes you are digging facing the laser or on the opposite side of the laser.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> the stick and bucket need to be in the same position each time.


I agree with the position argument, but I have seen some advertised that have senors in each pivot point and will calculate depth regardless of the angle of the stick or bucket position.

I am interested in what Joe will have to say.


----------



## diggerdude (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.ocalainstruments.com/OC107.html

We have a ocalaer setup for our kobelco and it works pretty good. It came with a big reiveiver for the dipper that you make beep every time you track around and the ocalaser traingle's the machine so you don't need the dipper to be in the same position to check grade. It calculates it's every position even curling and uncurling the bucket. It's great for cutting down a big lot by yourself and for knowing how close to grade you are but it is a little slow. I wouldn't use it for putting footings on grade. We are in the process of up grading to the touch screen version the shows your dipper and bucket for digging deep pits.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> I agree with the position argument, but I have seen some advertised that have senors in each pivot point and will calculate depth regardless of the angle of the stick or bucket position.
> 
> I am interested in what Joe will have to say.


Bdabdabdabdabda, huh ?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom,
I have a Topcon unit that sticks anywhere you place it on the boom ( magnetic). I was skeptical about it moving around while digging or moving rock around but you really have all you can do to take it off. Just shows you series of lights and then a horizontal series of lights when you're right on ( which I'm always seeing ) :w00t: . And true like Rino claims you have to check grade by having the bucket / boom in a position that you set it at but whats the big deal ? :blink: I paid about $ 900.00 for it when I bought it. It's paid for itself many times over. 

Benefits : No back talk, no bathroom breaks, it doesn't receive phone calls, never late, works for peanuts ( couple of batteries ), doesn't complain about the heat when I'm inside in the A/C, or the cold in the winter, never asks you to change the radio station. Much different than working with Nick or your wife. :w00t::laughing:

I totally recommend one, I'm sure there are probably better units out their but I'm use to this one and it does the job. 

If ya need more info on it let me know . I bought it from United Rentals.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> I have never used one, but I am not a fan of them. To be accurate, the stick and bucket need to be in the same position each time. Also, the target mounts on one side of the stick. Sometimes you are digging facing the laser or on the opposite side of the laser.






Some people.  Don't knock it till ya tried it. :w00t:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> tgeb,
> 
> jmic has one, I think he duct tapes to the boom of his machine. I haven't used one yet.


:no: The unit is magetic. I duct tape myself into the seat so when I'm thrashing about I don't fall out. :w00t:


----------



## CaSe (Feb 11, 2008)

hmm lil late on this reply but we use a trimble laser just a basic one no auto just in cab lights. cost is only like $2500. pretty fair if you just need some thing to save you on man power. it can be moved from machine to machine easy. I cant remember what one it is but it is all man controlled no auto. It works good for us we use it on every thing that we need it on. We stuck on gps now but still use lasers as well.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Not too late CaSe, I am still researching, so thanks for the input.

It is looking like I will have to take a drive to the laser sales place here, and get some info from them on what is available and how much.

I am sure that the more accurate and versatile the unit the more it will cost. I will probably make a decision within the next couple weeks.

What I am hoping for is to be able to dig footings without having to stop to check grade.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

TGEB,

I am in the same boat as you as far as grade checking. I have thought about building a mount for my existing laser or magnetic like JMIC. It seems like a guy could set your grade with the bucket touching ground at full roll out and the dipper vertical (or anything that is consistently duplicated) to just check yourself. Like most of us on here who have been doing this awhile, typically the laser just confirms what we already feel through the machine-------yep, it's flat or oops I grabbed a pocket of loose stuff!!:thumbsup: Most of those higher tech ones do way more than I would ever need such as digging out of view pits with sloped banks, etc. 

I am waiting for them to come out with a system that can scan a set of drawings, program the machine, and then honk a horn when the job is done so I can load up and go home-that would definately be worth $2,500 to me:clapretty soon monkeys will literally be running equipment and us operators will be in charge of cleaning up their poo and keeping a steady supply of banannas in the cooler.arty:


----------

